# China Navy frigate aground on Half Moon Shoal, Spratly Islands [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Jianghu-class frigate No. 560 grounded near Half Moon Shoal 

More...


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Cast numbers of filipinos are of chineese decent. This country is getting close to a war with china. The US Navy are here doing exercises and it looks like the Australian forces are on stand by too.
It had it on the news that the chinese economy is going downhill over the last few quaters. They smell oil and to hell with our "exclusive economic zone of 200 miles" That ship was threatening filipino fishermen and giving a show strength when it grounded. Serves them right.


----------

